# Matheaufgabe



## Laz0rgun (15. Oktober 2010)

Also, bin in nem anderen Internetforum über folgendes Problem gestolpert:

Man sitzt in einem Restaurant und kann aus 7 verschiedenen Menüs insgesamt 3 auswählen. Man *muss* 3 auswählen, und es ist ausdrücklich erlaubt, ein Menü mehrmals zu nehmen. Die Reihenfolge der Menüs spielt keine Rolle, d.h. dass z.B. die Reihenfolge 1 1 2 das gleiche ist wie 2 1 1 oder 1 2 1. 

Die Frage: Wie viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt es?

Würde mich über eine Lösung des Problems sehr freuen!

Danke im Vorraus,
Laz0rgun


P.S.: Nein, das ist keine Hausaufgabe oder ähnliches (Ähnliches?), haben grade Ferien und in Mathe machen wir momentan Integralrechnung, also nichts was damit irgendetwas zu tun hat.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2010)

äh da gabs so ne formel für aber die hab ich vergessen 

warte 2^ irgendwas bzw 3^ irgendwas ^= potenz


----------



## Somero (15. Oktober 2010)

Man hat doch bei allen drei Durchgängen 7 verschiedene Wahlmöglichkeiten oder?
Hätt jetzt einfach gesagt 7*7*7


----------



## Laz0rgun (15. Oktober 2010)

ja aber da ist dann ja nicht drin dass z.b. 2 1 1 das selbe ist wie 1 2 1 oder 1 1 2 ( deine antwort wäre jetzt auch meine erste antwort gewesen, aber bei genauerem nachdenken erscheint mir dass doch als eher falsch)


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2010)

stochastik \o/

das ganze ist eine urnenziehung.
wir haben eine urne mit *n* unterscheidbaren gleichartigen kugeln (menüs). *k* kugeln werden gezogen (zahl der ausgewählten menüs).
wir ziehen mit zurücklegen (man kann ein menü mehrmals nehmen). da die reihenfolge unerheblich ist, können wir mit einem griff ziehen.

es gitl: die anzahl der möglichkeiten beträgt

*n^k*

7^3=343

es gibt also 343 möglichkeiten.


----------



## Viruz05 (15. Oktober 2010)

hmm wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist in diesem Fall die Reihenfolge doch wichtig da ja laut TE 112 das selbe sein soll wie 121 oder 211.

Dann wäre es (n+k-1) C k sprich 84 Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Laz0rgun (16. Oktober 2010)

Viruz05 schrieb:


> hmm wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist in diesem Fall die Reihenfolge doch wichtig da ja laut TE 112 das selbe sein soll wie 121 oder 211.
> 
> Dann wäre es *(n+k-1) C k sprich 84 Möglichkeiten.*



Und wie bist du da jetzt drauf gekommen?


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Oktober 2010)

So, hier sind alle Kombinationen, jetzt könnt ihr ja selber nachzählen^^


Spoiler



1 1 1
1 1 2
1 1 3
1 1 4
1 1 5
1 1 6
1 1 7
1 2 2
1 2 3
1 2 4
1 2 5
1 2 6
1 2 7
1 3 3
1 3 4
1 3 5
1 3 6
1 3 7
1 4 4
1 4 5
1 4 6
1 4 7
1 5 5
1 5 6
1 5 7
1 6 6
1 6 7
1 7 7
2 2 2
2 2 3
2 2 4
2 2 5
2 2 6
2 2 7
2 3 3
2 3 4
2 3 5
2 3 6
2 3 7
2 4 4
2 4 5
2 4 6
2 4 7
2 5 5
2 5 6
2 5 7
2 6 6
2 6 7
2 7 7
3 3 3
3 3 4
3 3 5
3 3 6
3 3 7
3 4 4
3 4 5
3 4 6
3 4 7
3 5 5
3 5 6
3 5 7
3 6 6
3 6 7
3 7 7
4 4 4
4 4 5
4 4 6
4 4 7
4 5 5
4 5 6
4 5 7
4 6 6
4 6 7
4 7 7
5 5 5
5 5 6
5 5 7
5 6 6
5 6 7
5 7 7
6 6 6
6 6 7
6 7 7
7 7 7


----------



## Viruz05 (16. Oktober 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Und wie bist du da jetzt drauf gekommen?



Hab meine Formelsammlung befragt ;P Wenn du eine hast dann schau da ma unter Variationen


----------



## Shaila (31. März 2011)

*Thread ausbuddel*

Da es hier vielleicht reinpasst. Ich habe ein Problem mit einer Matheaufgabe. Ich habe zwar den Verdacht das sie eigentlich wirklich sehr simpel ist diese Aufgabe, aber in Mathe hatte ich schon immer massive Probleme, es fehlen mir oft diese kleinen Denkanstößte um erstmal richtig anzufangen. Wenn ich dann erst mal einen Weg gefunden habe, ist es ja einfach. Morgen schreibe ich eine Arbeit und habe nicht mehr wirklich Zeit jemanden zu fragen auf herkömmlichen Wegen.

Also hier die Aufgabe:

In einem See nimmt die Helligkeit von 100 Einheiten an der Oberfläche auf 5 Einheiten in 8 m Wassertiefe ab. Um wie viel Prozent nimmt die Helligkeit pro Meter ab?

Und bitte nicht lachen, ich habe hier dieses blöde Blatt durchgerechnet und nur die hier bekomme ich nicht auf die Reihe, ist die letzte Aufgabe.


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

hab ne lösung

ich nehme m weils ja um meter geht

es gilt

N(m)=N0*a^m

oder

 N(m)=N0*e^Lambda*m       

0.05*N0=N0*e^Lambda*m    No kannst wegkürzen; dann Logarithmieren mit ln = Logarithmus Generalis

ln0.05=(Lambda*m)*lne    lne zur Basis e ist 1 also und dividiert durch m

ln0.05/m= Lambda

Danach ausrechnen   e^Lambda  denn es gilt e^Lambda=a  a= der Prozentsatz 

Sollte Unsinn rauskommen probier statt 0.05  0.95 bin mir jetzt nicht genau sicher was man von den 2 einsetzen muss

 Euler´sche Zahl habt irh hoffentlich schon gemacht oder? ist elementar für Mathe und Physik

ansonsten sie lautet  lim wenn gilt n--> unendlich = (1+1/n)^n = e


----------



## Shaila (31. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hab ne lösung
> 
> ich nehme m weils ja um meter geht
> 
> ...



Hm okay, danke. Aber habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich keinen Logarithmus verwenden darf. Sorry! Es geht um Exponentielles Wachstum bzw. Abnahme/Zerfall. Muss es irgendwie auf diesem Wege lösen.


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

ok gib mir 5 min und ich hab ne antwort .. das Gebiet ham wir grad vorletzte Woche gemacht

Edit: hm okay wir haben Exponentielles Wachstum immer mit Logarithmus gemacht sry da weis ich jetzt nicht weiter


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2011)

100 mal (1-x)^8 = 5

Jetzt musst du noch x rausfinden und du hast es. 

Das durch hundert:

(1-x)^8=0.05

Ist der Taschenrechner für die Aufgabe erlaubt? Weil jetzt würde ich mit dem Taschenrechner die 8te Wurzel ziehen:

1-x=0.6877

Dann plus x und minus 0.6877:

0.31234=x

Somit würde die Helligkeit pro Meter um ca. 31.2 Prozent abnehmen.




Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das stimmt.


----------



## Ol@f (31. März 2011)

Stimmt, ist bloß sehr unsauber aufgeschrieben..


----------



## tear_jerker (31. März 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 100 mal (1-x)^8 = 5
> 
> Jetzt musst du noch x rausfinden und du hast es.
> 
> ...



damit wär es aber nach 8 metern zappen duster und nicht wie beschrieben bei 95%


----------



## Meneldur (31. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Also hier die Aufgabe:
> 
> In einem See nimmt die Helligkeit von 100 Einheiten an der Oberfläche auf 5 Einheiten in 8 m Wassertiefe ab. Um wie viel Prozent nimmt die Helligkeit pro Meter ab?



Die Aufgabe lässt sich doch analog zu jeder beliebigen Zinssatzaufgabe lösen. Offensichtlich hast zu eine negative Wachstumsrate.
Beim Zinssatz wäre es ja so: a - Jahre, G(a) - Geld nach a Jahren, w - wachstumsrate, G0 - Ausgangskapital
dann hast du ja die allgemeine Formel G(a) = G0 * w^a, z.B. bei einem Zinssatz von 1% wäre deine Wachstumsrate w = 1+0,01 = 1,01.

Wenn du das jetzt auf deine Aufgabe überträgst wäre die Helligkeit dein Geld und die Wassertiefe deine Jahre.
Setzen wir in die Formel mal ein: G(8) = 5 = 100 * w^8
Nach dem Umstellen erhalten wir w^8 = 0,05
Nach dem Wurzelziehen hätten wir also eine Wachstumsrate von rund w = 0,688.
Du willst aber den Zinssatz bzw. Zerfallssatz wissen, der wäre dann 1-w = 0,312. Somit würde pro Meter die Helligkeit um 31,2 % abnehmen.

Hoffe die Erklärung hilft dir weiter. Viel Glück bei der Prüfung.



tear_jerker schrieb:


> damit wär es aber nach 8 metern zappen duster und nicht wie beschrieben bei 95%


Lies nochmal die Aufgabe 
5 Einheiten in 8 m Tiefe. D.h. Die Helligkeit beträgt nur noch 5% im Vergleich zur Oberfläche.Was einer Abnahme von 95% entspricht.


----------



## Ol@f (31. März 2011)

Die Funktionsvorschrift einer Exponentialfunktion hat die Form:
f(x)=a*b^x

a beschreibt den Funktionswert an der y-Achse
b beschreibt die "Zerfallsrate"

Die x-Achse beschreibt in unserem Fall die Wassertiefe
Die y-Achse beschreibt die Lichteinheiten 
Bekannt sind die Punkte A(0|100) und B(8|5)

Mit Punkt A wissen wir also:
f(x)=100*b^x
Mit Punkt B wissen wir:
5=100*b^8
b=0,05^0,125

Also

f(x)=100*[0,05^0,125]^x

f(1)=100*0,05^0,125

100%-(100*0,05^0,125)%= Ergebnis


----------



## tear_jerker (31. März 2011)

Meneldur schrieb:


> Lies nochmal die Aufgabe
> 5 Einheiten in 8 m Tiefe. D.h. Die Helligkeit beträgt nur noch 5% im Vergleich zur Oberfläche.Was einer Abnahme von 95% entspricht.


taha, da zeigt sich mal wieder wie es von vorteil ist, richtig zu lesen ^^


----------



## Shaila (31. März 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 100 mal (1-x)^8 = 5
> 
> Jetzt musst du noch x rausfinden und du hast es.
> 
> ...



Jo, das stimmt! Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst, wie du darauf gekommen bist, wäre es perfekt.

Ich hatte: 5 = 100 mal x^8 

Und dann wusste ich logischerweise nicht weiter. Woher kommt die "1-x"?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Jo, das stimmt! Wenn du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst, wie du darauf gekommen bist, wäre es perfekt.
> 
> Ich hatte: 5 = 100 mal x^8
> 
> Und dann wusste ich logischerweise nicht weiter. Woher kommt die "1-x"?



100 mal (1-x)^8 = 5




Also erstmal die Überlegung:


Die exponentielle Abnahme ist in acht Schritten verlaufen (8*1 Meter). Daher kommt das hoch 8 her. Die gesuchte Abnehmrate wurde also 8 mal angewandt, um von der 100 auf die 5 zu kommen. 

Den Anfangswert und den Endwert hat man auch.

Die allgemeine Form ist ja: Anfangsbestand mal (1-x)^a = Endbestand (nach den a Schritten; hier ja die 8 Meter).

X ist dann einfach die Abnehmrate. Wäre diese 0(%), dann würde sich der Bestand auch bei unendlich Schritten nicht ändern. Wäre diese 1 (also 100%) wäre der Bestand nach einem Schritt schon 0.

Da nur noch die Abnehmrate gefehlt hat, konnte man einfach die Formel aufstellen und nach x auflösen.

Keine Ahnung wie ich das besser erklären kann, aber die allgemeine Form ist eben so.




Zitat:


"Ich hatte: 5 = 100 mal x^8"

So ginge es auch. Dann würde wie bei mir auch für x 0.6877 rauskommen.

Bloß das wäre nicht die Abnehmrate, sondern einfach die Rate, wie sich der Anfangsbestand ändert.

Wenn man jetzt bei deiner Gleichung auf die Abnahmerate kommen will, muss man 1-x machen.

Das hab ich auch nicht großartig anders gemacht. Bloß bei meiner Rechnung kann man alles in einem machen. Bei deiner kann man leicht verwirrt werden.


----------



## yves1993 (1. April 2011)

Ihr macht es Euch aber auch unnötig kompliziert...

Wenn die Helligkeit an der Oberfläche 100 Einheiten entspricht, und in 8 Metern Tiefe nur noch 5 Einheiten, ist dies ein Abfall der Helligkeit um 95% auf 8 Meter.

Um das auf 1 Meter umzurechnen reicht es 95 durch 8 zu teilen...

Sprich die Helligkeit nimmt pro Meter um 11,875% ab. (Anders gesagt: Die Helligkeit geht pro Meter um 11,875 Einheiten runter, 1 Meter sinds 88,125 Einheiten, in 2 Metern Tiefe 76, 25 Einheiten, in 3 Metern Tiefe 64,375 Einheiten, in 4 Metern Tiefe 52,5 Einheiten, in 5 Metern Tiefe 40,625 Einheiten, in 6 Metern Tiefe 28,75 Einheiten, in 7 Metern 16, 875 Einheiten, und schließlich in 8 Metern Tiefe 5 Einheiten.)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich mit dieser Annahme falsch liege.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ihr macht es Euch aber auch unnötig kompliziert...
> 
> Wenn die Helligkeit an der Oberfläche 100 Einheiten entspricht, und in 8 Metern Tiefe nur noch 5 Einheiten, ist dies ein Abfall der Helligkeit um 95% auf 8 Meter.
> 
> ...



Das ist falsch.


Rechne mal das aus für 9 Meter. Dann kommt da ne negative Zahl raus. Und das kann nicht sein.


----------



## yves1993 (1. April 2011)

Naja die Aufgabenstellung sieht 9 Meter nicht vor.

Außerdem wie du schon sagst gäbe es keine negativen % also wäre es bei 9 Metern einfach 0.


----------



## Ol@f (1. April 2011)

Du hast einen einfachen Denkfehler. Du gehst von einem linearen Abfall aus. Es steht aber klar, dass dieser exponentiell geht..


----------



## yves1993 (1. April 2011)

Das steht eben nicht klar da.


----------



## Ol@f (1. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Das steht eben nicht klar da.


Naja, dann halt zwei Posts weiter unten...


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es geht um Exponentielles Wachstum bzw. Abnahme/Zerfall. Muss es irgendwie auf diesem Wege lösen.


----------



## Grushdak (1. April 2011)

Yves hat imo mit der Rechnung in diesem Falle schon recht (einfache Prozentrechnung).
Und von einer negativen Zahl bei 9 darf man hier sowieso nicht ausgehen, da diese Daten oben
imo komplett frei erfunden sind und nicht grad der Realität entsprechen.

Und ich meine die Lichtabschwächung ist schon prozentual nicht exponentiell.

Bei "normalen Wasserverhältnissen" hat man in 8 Meter Tiefe keine 95% Lichtabschwächung.
Die ist prozentual deutlich geringer.
Und negativ gibt es nicht - es ist nur ab (glaub 40 Meter) zappenduster (kam neulich erst eine Reportage im TV, wo das erwähnt wurde).

Es kommt halt auf die Wasserqualität an.
So kann sich jenachdem das Licht prozentual linear abschwächen oder eben exponentiell.

Klingt mir aber alles zu kompliziert.
Entweder ist das Wasser sauber oder dreckig. 
In 9 Meter Tiefe tauche ich eh nicht.
Und oben ist es hell, da es da sonnig ist.^^

greetz


----------



## Ol@f (1. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Yves hat imo mit der Rechnung in diesem Falle schon recht (einfache Prozentrechnung).


Ne, eben nicht. In diesem Fall ist nach einem exponentiellen Abfall (wie so häufig in der Natur :>) gefragt.

Edit. Ob die Rechnung für einen anderen Fall stimmt, steht hier außer Frage.


----------



## Grushdak (1. April 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist nach einem exponentiellen Abfall (wie so häufig in der Natur :>) gefragt.


Ok, verstehe ich schon.
Nur dann ist das, ohne die Wasserqualität wirklich zu kennen, nicht ausrechenbar.


----------



## yves1993 (1. April 2011)

Ich versteh deine Anmerkung durchaus, aber da in der Aufgabe nichts davon steht (und ich leider den Post darunter überlesen hatte, sorry) ging ich vom logischen Fall vom klaren Wasser aus und berechnete es linear, hab nur so vage gelesen und mich gewundert warum sie es alle so kompliziert machen wenns doch einfacher geht  (Da ja in der Fragestellung nichts von expondenziell stand)

Aber gut, dann vergiss das was ich geschrieben habe, wollte eigentlich nur helfen aber ich denke die Aufgabe ist gelöst oder? ^^


----------



## Ol@f (1. April 2011)

@Grushdak
Naja, einerseits sollte dir klar sein, dass das eine Aufgabe für die 9. Klasse ist, andererseits wenn du noch mehr Variablen möchtest, wird es trotzdem nicht linear sein. Da würde man die Funktion entweder stellenweise definieren oder man sucht mittels Approximation eine möglichst gute Näherung(,die aber auch nicht linear sein wird).

Edit. Außerdem hängt es nicht nur von der Wasserqualität ab, sondern auch von Druck / Dichte etc... ^^


----------

